# 'Feature only available with HAL', USB external drive



## Eponasoft (Jul 12, 2009)

OK this is a weird one. First of all, I'm using FreeBSD 7.2 STABLE with the GENERIC kernel and KDE 3.5 (can't stand 4, ugh!). I have one of those external IDE hard drive conversion kits. Now, if I mount the partitions manually from the shell, I get the desired results (two of the partitions are NTFS, one is FAT32). I had them mounted this way before I did any changes. Since the default NTFS driver is read only, I installed fusefs_ntfs and followed the directions for making sure /etc/fstab is able to mount things properly (mv the original binary, and do a symbolic link to fusefs' NTFS driver). So, I make the recommended changes to /etc/fstab. When I save the file, I get a message popping up in Konqueror saying "Feature only available with HAL". Now, these partitions could be accessed just fine when I manually mounted them, so what could be the problem?

Here is my current /etc/fstab for reference. Note that I have commented out the last two lines and am just testing the last uncommented one. It matters not which of these I uncomment, the result is the same, even for the FAT32 partition.


```
# Device                Mountpoint      FStype  Options         Dump    Pass#
/dev/ad0s1b             none            swap    sw              0       0
/dev/ad0s1a             /               ufs     rw              1       1
/dev/ad0s1e             /tmp            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad0s1f             /usr            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/ad0s1d             /var            ufs     rw              2       2
/dev/acd0               /cdrom          cd9660  ro,noauto       0       0
linproc   /usr/compat/linux/proc        linprocfs       rw      0       0
/dev/ntfs/System        /drivee         ntfs    rw,late         0       0
#/dev/ntfs/Unices       /driveg         ntfs    rw,late         0       0
#/dev/msdosfs/DRV1_VOL2 /drivef         msdosfs rw              0       0
```


----------



## ale (Jul 12, 2009)

Read the *NOTE* here:
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html#q3


----------



## Eponasoft (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the lead. But what a pain in the tail...I think I'd rather just write a shell script to automount the drives. Thanks again.


----------

